# I dumped Goebbelsbook



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

On my Facepage I started posting patriotic posts and muting 'friends' (nobody from here) that kept going on incessant temper tantrums. The ads have been ramping up despite me trying to control it. The more I block or report an ad, the more ads I see. All of them are radical leftist propaganda sheepchit.

My wife's work sent out an email that the employee code of conduct applies to social media accounts along with enough information pointing out who they are targeting, talk about oppression.

The only reason I even kept my account active was my business page but even then I don't post to it much. I have gained new customers with the platform so it is a double edged sword.

Without notifying anyone on FB, I have parted ways with the Goebbels minded platform. If you guys are on Instagram and want to follow you can find me using my moniker I use here.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have not heard it called Goebbelsbook. I like that. I call it Facistbook.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

ozarkian said:


> I have not heard it called Goebbelsbook. I like that. I call it Facistbook.


It literally mirrors Goebbels' propaganda machine. One side is emboldened and anyone speaks against it with an impartial view is labeled a racist.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Really? My feed is full of far right wing fake news. Only recently did maybe a 1/4 of those start getting flagged as fake news.

Same issue, have to keep reporting the articles or flagging to friends they are reposting false information is tiresome.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Falsebook or Farcebook are the nicknames around here. 
Never created an account once I saw what the real objective was.

The fake stories and falsehoods being told by people are bad enough, but the socialist/Marxist propaganda is practically criminal.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I have never joined buttbook and will continue to resist it. Kind of irritates me because buttbook marketplace is the place to sell things anymore and there is a D1000 group I'd like to check out but oh well.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There's no rules that you have to add friends. Can just use for marketplace.



Gearclash said:


> I have never joined buttbook and will continue to resist it. Kind of irritates me because buttbook marketplace is the place to sell things anymore and there is a D1000 group I'd like to check out but oh well.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> There's no rules that you have to add friends. Can just use for marketplace.


Good to know, I haven't joined for same reason as Gear. However, do they broadcast your e-mail? I get enough 'junk' e-mail, without their help. :angry:

The market place seems to be more popular than other's as far as I know (which might not be much  ).

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Facebook is a user data marketing and also an advertising company so whatever email you used is part of their profile they sell. As long as you remember they exist by selling the information you provide to them directly or indirectly to advertisers who are expecting to get more products/services moved.

People get all bent out of shape about their policing of content but Facebook just exists to get peoples information and sell advertising. They don't want to police users as that costs them money. They only police if their behaviour is going to start driving users away or they are required to by law.


----------

